# Detonation This Morning



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

This morning, the car began to detonate when i began to boost. It's not constant but is an issue i'd like to fix. I am just wondering what could cause this as the car was running fine up till today. What gap should my spark plugs be set at? John at HotShot recommended a point 30 gap for my plugs. Is that correct? Would stock spark plug wires be sufficient as i need to change those as well? I am going to double check to make sure no piping or vacuume lines are disconnected. If anyone has any other ideas please let me know.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

What kind of plugs are you running in it?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

.025 worked pretty well for me before.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Detonation at part throttle/rpm or wot?
What gas are you using?


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> This morning, the car began to detonate when i began to boost. It's not constant but is an issue i'd like to fix. I am just wondering what could cause this as the car was running fine up till today. What gap should my spark plugs be set at? John at HotShot recommended a point 30 gap for my plugs. Is that correct? Would stock spark plug wires be sufficient as i need to change those as well? I am going to double check to make sure no piping or vacuume lines are disconnected. If anyone has any other ideas please let me know.


.030 should be fine, that's what I'm running right now. Also the stock wires are fine.

What spark plugs are you using?
What is the timing set at?


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

aminidab said:


> .030 should be fine, that's what I'm running right now. Also the stock wires are fine.
> 
> What spark plugs are you using?
> What is the timing set at?



ok so my time is set at 8... i am running one step colder ngk oem plugs. i havne't gapped them they are still stock i believe, im using ngk wires and 93 octange gas. the car ran fine no problems but lately.. not often but sometimes.. when i accelerate.. i get to about 3k and it just starts this stuttering noise and doesn't go anywhere. it'll happen for a lil bit and then it'll stop.. its not constant. ive been running the setup for about a week now and this just started this weekend.. yet doesn't happen all the time. tommorrow i plan to change the plugs with ones gapped at .030 as recommended by john at hotshot, im also gonna put new wires in cuase mine are a few years old. but other then that what else could be causing this problem. all vacuum lines and hoses, and ic piping are tightly secured.. i do also have an odor but that could still be from the new cat back , cat, and also the fact that my valve cover is leaking a bit.. that will also get changed tomorrow


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Could it be your MAF or fuel pump?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Sputtering is not detonation. Detonation sound like keys jingeling underwater. The car will probably feel the same during detonation. Gap them to .025 and see how it feels. If the car is running overly rich it will stutter and hesitate. 

What do the plugs look like? If they smell like fuel I would check your fuel pressure.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

it might also be a good idea to throw in a new fuel filter since you just go the turbo set up in. and get new valve cover seals, just so you have all your problems fixed.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> it might also be a good idea to throw in a new fuel filter since you just go the turbo set up in. and get new valve cover seals, just so you have all your problems fixed.



well i already have a new fuel filter .. i did that wit the new fuel pump.. it seems now the car runs fine.. im goin to put in new plugs gapped at .030. fix my leakin valve cover gasket. last night my engine light came on.. i checked it this morning.. and the error said.. fuel trim malfunction. bank1 or 1... i have no idea what that means. i cleared the code and it hasn't come back.. however i did notice my driveside cv boot is busted..(thats all i needed lol) but no worries. im dropping it off to my family mechanic to have my jwt clutch put in finally so ima have both my drive shafts replaced. plus the guy is amazing wit cars and i'll have him do a look over to make sure i didnt' fuck anything up on the installation of the turbo.. so as soon as i get it back i'l let you know how it is.. since then i'll be able to get more then 4 psi lol


----------

